# Not sure what this is.



## Rn2021 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi.

I recently bought a new home that had Bermuda sod put down. Lately the lawn has become infested with a grassy weed and I am not sure what it is. I live in Georgia if that makes a difference. Just wondering what it is and how to get rid of it?

Thank you!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

First pic appears to be either annual ryegrass or quackgrass, looks like it has clasping auricles. Dig some up with roots to see if there are rhizomes.


----------



## Rn2021 (Jun 12, 2021)

Powhatan said:


> First pic appears to be either annual ryegrass or quackgrass, looks like it has clasping auricles. Dig some up with roots to see if there are rhizomes.


Thank you


----------

